# Logic pro x very very slow content download



## MarcelM (Apr 15, 2019)

so ive fresh installed mojave 14.4 on my Mac Pro and downloaded logic pro x through the app store. so far so good, but it takes forever to load even the 1,6gb additional content which logic downloads at the first start.

my internet connection is just fine (100mbits), and i also tried using a VPN but nothing helps. any idea what i could do?


----------



## Levon (Apr 15, 2019)

I purchased Logic on Thursday and was able to download the Application and the Essential sounds fine. However problems started when I attempted to download the additional sound content (approx 48GB). Downloads were constantly failing. After 3 online chat support sessions and 2 telephone conversations with the Pro Apps/Enterprise support team, I was told that there are issues with their servers. I tried downloading again yesterday afternoon and this time it is managing to download the content successfully, albeit extremely slowly. For example, a the 3GB String package took 8 hours to download and a 620MB package took 2 hours. I'm averaging about 350MB per hour.


----------



## Levon (Apr 15, 2019)

I should add that based on the current download speed, it should only take me another 120 hours to finish off downloading the remaining content!


----------



## Levon (Apr 15, 2019)

Not a great start to my first ever Mac computer purchase.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 15, 2019)

ahhh! thx for the information.

i was pretty sure anyway its a problem with their servers.

well dont worry, they will fix it sooner or later and you wont regret that you have bought a mac and logic pro x. logic pro x has most value for the money out of all daws.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 15, 2019)

I’ve never ever had a fat download speed, ever since the first Logic Pro X appeared. It’s taken multiple tries and several hours each time new content is released. Relax. Make some tea. Catch up on your TV/Podcasts/Movies. There are worse things than slow downloads in this world.


----------



## mscp (Apr 15, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> ahhh! thx for the information.
> 
> well dont worry, they will fix it sooner or later and you wont regret that you have bought a mac and logic pro x. logic pro x has most value for the money out of all daws.



Yes. People have to spend the rest of the money on their ridiculously overpriced computers with components from the years of yore - says the guy who is in a honeymoon with Windows PCs.


----------

